# Washing Down



## E.Martin (Sep 6, 2008)

Have been doing some decorating so had to bring a model of HMS Victory down for a refit ,she had been on top of a unit quite a while and was very dusty.
She measures 32 inches from the tip of her bowsprit to the end of her mizzen peak,24 inches from the bottom of her keel to the top of truck on her mainmast.
It was bought for me and sent from Vietnam.
I took it into the garage and started to try to clean it with a brush,after a very short while I thought there must be a easier way,there was !!.
As a ex Bosun I thought Give it a good wash down.
I stood it in the yard against the advice of my Chief Officer,turned on the garden hose and really give the ship a good wash down,decks rigging sails.
I tipped the water out of the hull,stood it in the sun to dry, adjusted the rigging,now she looks brand new.


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

E.Martin said:


> Have been doing some decorating so had to bring a model of HMS Victory down for a refit ,she had been on top of a unit quite a while and was very dusty.
> She measures 32 inches from the tip of her bowsprit to the end of her mizzen peak,24 inches from the bottom of her keel to the top of truck on her mainmast.
> It was bought for me and sent from Vietnam.
> I took it into the garage and started to try to clean it with a brush,after a very short while I thought there must be a easier way,there was !!.
> ...


I trust you hollystoned the decks and finished the job off properly


----------



## matthew flinders (Feb 19, 2010)

david freeman said:


> I trust you hollystoned the decks and finished the job off properly


and sand and canvassed the rails


----------



## E.Martin (Sep 6, 2008)

*Holy Stone*



david freeman said:


> I trust you hollystoned the decks and finished the job off properly


I thought about going over the decks with a holy stone and bear,I did not have any Atlas,sand and did not have any miniature holy stones,so I went indoors and had a kip.


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

What about the brass work??
Going to use Worcester sauce


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

borderreiver said:


> What about the brass work??
> Going to use Worcester sauce


No, I think he's on some other sauce! Going in for a kip? What nerve! [=P]


----------

